# Weekend report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well I only fished for a couple of hours, but the one word to say how the fsihing was FANTASTIC. 4 of us caught 15 blues I got 2 and lost 2 the largest blue caught was 14# but a lot of people that were fishing lost a lot of fish and know why bluefish are nicknamed Slammers.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Just make sure you send some of those slammers this way....

Did you get them on lures or cut bait?


----------

